# svs speaker help



## Go_Ducks (Oct 17, 2008)

Okay I have decided on the Onkyo TX-SR606 and SVS speakers.:T Problem is I cant affor the whole 5.1 system right now. :hissyfit: Trying to stay under or right at 1000 for the reciever and speakers. I read the Speaker Buying Advice forum


> How many to buy
> This is another issue that is plagued with often heated/extreme opinions. Given that, I'll go ahead and throw out mine. Even with movies, a good 2-channel system will sound better (and therefore be preferred) than a mediocre 5-speaker system. The difference is even more pronounced when listening to music. If you were on a budget, I'd be inclined to start with a 2 channel (or 2.1) system. Then, as funds permit buy the surround speakers and lastly, the center channel.


I just have a few questions:scratchhead:

1. What is the Diff between the SCS and SBS speakers, should I buy one over the other? With Music in mind, probally 30% movie 70% Music.
2.Should I go for the Stereo Pair and a sub or the 5.0 system with no sub? If I go for the Pair and The Sub, I'll have to by two more pairs so I have a center later correct? Vice the 5.0 system now and just the sub later? I would like the SCS-01(M) "Front Three" system shown in black with available optional floor stands but I Dont see and option for that on the website.
3. Or would I be better off going with some other brand. Form what I have heard SVS is the way to go so right now I am pretty set on them.:bigsmile:

Thanks again for all your help, I'm a noob and full of questions lol:dunno:

If you need any more information let me know


----------



## Jack Gilvey (May 8, 2006)

Hey Ducks!

1) The SCS have greater dynamic range, so if budget permits I'd opt for them. I use SCS L/C/R with SBS surrounds and it's a fantastic setup.

2)Definitely the stereo pair + sub. Such a setup can be very satisfying (you'll still hear all the sounds on a track, just not from all the right places). IMO, the S-series just don't have enough bass to make 5.0 feasible...you'd miss way too much. Let's face it, the most fun part of many movies is the LFE action, not the surround channels. 
There's no separate link for the "front three", you'd order the *SCS-01 Center Channel Black *and *SCS-01(M) Stereo Pair Black *separately.

3) No comment.


----------



## Go_Ducks (Oct 17, 2008)

Thanks Jack, looks like I might try a 2.1 setup then, the SCS Stereo with the center and a sub

Thanks again

So will I be able to get by using my old pioneer VSX-454 and just buy speakers for now, would giv eme more $ for speakers if I could do this. Or just buy less speakers and the Onkyo 606?


----------



## Jack Gilvey (May 8, 2006)

I would absolutely upgrade that old Pro-Logic receiver to the 606 and grab a 2.1 or 3.1 system to start. You'll be leapfrogging the entire last decade of digital surround right to TrueHD!


----------



## Go_Ducks (Oct 17, 2008)

> There's no separate link for the "front three", you'd order the SCS-01 Center Channel Black and SCS-01(M) Stereo Pair Black separately.


Around how much is that with the Sub? I know the 5.1 is like 999 so figured 3.1 should be cheeper yes? Thne I can just add on later.

Also guess I should see how much the speaker set and sub are


----------



## Jack Gilvey (May 8, 2006)

Drop us a line, if you don't mind, and we can work up some quotes for you depending on exactly what you need.


----------

